#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How do you promote your small business?

## Moana

*Hi guys!*


I'm planning to start a small business pretty soon, It is not an easy task to sustain in the market since competition these days has increased!
from a business perspective.

*Can you guys give me some ideas to promote a small business?* :Smile: 

DFV.jpg

----------

